Ask HN: How to favourite HN posts for my keepsake? - somberi
======
detaro
Submissions have a "favorite" link at the top, for individual comments you
have to go to the comment permalink by clicking on the timestamp, there you'll
find the favorite link.

Link to the lists are in your profile (and public!)

